# Caramel; How To Make It Not So Sticky



## ashleyirene (Dec 17, 2014)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents, 

I run a candy apple business and I am looking to make a new caramel to coat my candy apples in. I use white sugar, corn syrup, vanilla, butter, and evaporated milk (as I don't want to have to store or buy new ingredients). The first batch that I made was insanely sticky. The second batch I made was much better, but still just a little too sticky in my opinion (I added extra butter in the second batch). 

What can I do to make it not so sticky, but sticky enough to stick to the apple. When I say it was too sticky I mean you couldn't even get it out of your teeth (first batch). Any suggestions? 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Whats your formula look like?


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Could always just thin it out with cream a little.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@ashleyirene

Maybe post a formula.

I hope the latest out-break doesn't hurt your business. Keep everything clean and fresh.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ummmm...Cook the caramel harder? say.. to 105-ish ?(105 celcius)


----------

